# glock 33 conversion to 9mm



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I have a glock 33 that I carry and love the caliber to protect myself with but when it comes to going to the range the ammo is a little pricey, I want to get the conversion barrel but is there anything else I need to swap out like the mag and ejector or just the barrel ? thanks for the help guys :mrgreen:


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

The mag will help with reliability, but yo should be able to use your 357 Sig mag without catastrophe. Disregared the "change the ejector/change the extractor" types. They have not used a conversion barrel, apparently. I have 5 and they all work without further exchange of parts.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a Glock 35 and a Lone Wolf 9mm barrel and a 357 SIG barrel for it. All you need to do is to change the barrel to shoot 9's and get a 9mm magazine. 40's and 357 SIG work through the 40 mags fine. Here's the video of the 9 conversion. I have to get time to do a video of the 357.

‪Glock 35 Lone Wolf 9mm Conversion Range Test‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I tried the 40 cal magazines today with the 357SIG and 9mm barrels and they both worked. Go figure.

‪Glock Lone Wolf 9mm conversion with 40 cal mags‬‏ - YouTube

‪Glock 35 357 SIG conversion barrel‬‏ - YouTube


----------

